# What is my right as a Life Partner when it ends?



## AliceK (Oct 20, 2013)

Dear readers,
I am hoping I could find some answers here relating to my issue.

I have been with my German partner for close to 20 years and raised his child by his first marriage. We have lived outside of Germany and now reside in Malaysia where I am from. 

Since we were never married and lived outside of Germany, I would like to know if I have any rights (under the German Laws) to spousal support when our relationship ended. 

Appreciate any advise on this and thanks in advance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given that you are living outside Germany and have been doing so for a long time, I don't expect that you have any rights under German law. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

AliceK said:


> Dear readers,
> I am hoping I could find some answers here relating to my issue.
> 
> I have been with my German partner for close to 20 years and raised his child by his first marriage. We have lived outside of Germany and now reside in Malaysia where I am from.
> ...


I am very sorry, that must be very hard after investing so much into the relationship.

I am afraid that you are not married makes you ineligible for spousal support, as you are not a spouse.


----------



## AliceK (Oct 20, 2013)

That's what I thought. Thanks for confirming it to me. Appreciate it.


----------

